# Bubblegum Harvest   pics



## lowelz (Aug 4, 2008)

Just harvested today. Two bubblegum plants off nirvana seeds. About 8 weeks into flowering... I have about 390 grams wet. Mason jarring all of it. I will re-post the dry weight in a couple few weeks.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 4, 2008)

*sorry im getting invalid link :hairpull:*


----------



## lowelz (Aug 4, 2008)

My bad, how is it now?


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

nice Lowelz.. uhmmm.. you "did" dry them prior to jarring them, right??


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

hi ,. i'm about 8-9 days into flowering and don't have the proper light. i'm gonna get one asap and was wondering what kind of light you used during flower ??


----------



## lowelz (Aug 4, 2008)

I used a 250w high pressure sodium.. 

Hick how long do i dry them before jarring?


----------



## lowelz (Aug 4, 2008)

The 250w worked good for my two plants but you might want more watts or two lights if you have more plants.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

lowelz said:
			
		

> The 250w worked good for my two plants but you might want more watts or two lights if you have more plants.


i'm looking at a 1000w complete kit for 8-10 plants. what did you veg with? i use a butt load of 40watt floros


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 4, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i'm looking at a 1000w complete kit for 8-10 plants. what did you veg with? i use a butt load of 40watt floros


a 1000w HPS  handled my whole room 6'x8'x7' with 25 plants so you should be cool if you only have one room use the 1000w thru veg and flower if not try to get a 400w MH and use a couple compacts for secondary lighting low to the ground to create total light penatration from the top and bottom also for 8-10 plants a 600w HPS will work fine but its a good bet you will eventualy grow more plants so get the 1000w anyway


----------



## betterman029 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lowelz,

Let the buds dry for about a week outside of the jar, once you can break the stem and it makes a snap, and doesnt just bend, their dry. THEN you put them in the jar for the coming week, just open the jar every now and then. Your gonna have 390 grams of moldy bubble gum if you dont get them out of those jars soon!


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

lowelz said:
			
		

> Hick how long do i dry them before jarring?


.. untill the stem/stalk is dry enough to "snap" when bent...



> a 1000w HPS  handled my whole room 6'x8'x7'


6X8=48 sq. ft. @ 5,000 lumen p/sq/ft("optimal" as recommended by grow guides and veteran growers) = 240,000 lumens 
 One, 1K hps emits around 145,000 lumens "new". 
..or 145,000 into 48 sq ft. = 3,000 L/p/ sq ft(minimum recommended)


----------



## lowelz (Aug 4, 2008)

****...  i dont remember reading that.. they have to be out for a whole week?

How should I "leave them out"?  Paper bag or screen or.. ?

EDIT:: I already cut the buds to jar size so I can't hang them..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

if you want to cure them buds the best way possible,hang dry them for like 5 days,then put them in paperbags with plates in the bottom of them,put a few buds per bag and be sure to open them up a couple times a day  to get fresh air in. after you paper bag them for a week or so,then put them in the jars.and just remember,the longer they stay curing in them jars,the better the weed will taste.(aa long as theyre not in there for years) like after a couple months of curing in the jars,them buds will taste delicious. hope this helps ya out,if you have further ?'s check out the curing and harvesting part of the forum.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

another very important thing to keep an eye out for is mold,at the stage your at,mold is your enemy


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

lowelz said:
			
		

> ****...  i dont remember reading that.. they have to be out for a whole week?
> 
> How should I "leave them out"?  Paper bag or screen or.. ?


unless you are in an exceptionally arid climate, brown bagging them 'now', could promote mold. "Open air" either hanging or on a screen with abundant air circulation, is paramount in more humid climates. 
  I have seen the 'bagging' method recommended a few times, but that procedure also recommends either removing the buds from he bags daily, and rotating their order, or reaching in and 'stirring' repositioning the buds daily to aid in preventing mold.
  I prefer NOT to handle the buds, as little as possible. Every time you rough them up, handle them, you damage, destroy, or knock the trichomes off. 
  I don't recall if it was DJ Short or one of the other "guru's" states that more good bud is damaged by mis-handling _"post"_ harvest, than during grows.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> 6X8=48 sq. ft. @ 5,000 lumen p/sq/ft("optimal" as recommended by grow guides and veteran growers) = 240,000 lumens
> One, 1K hps emits around 145,000 lumens "new".
> ..or 145,000 into 48 sq ft. = 3,000 L/p/ sq ft(minimum recommended)


so what your saying is i was at the minimum recomended for flowering in that room and for more optimal conditions i should add another 1000w or 600w HPS
will i get that much more production going from 3,000 to 5 or 6000 L/p/sq. ft.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2008)

> will i get that much more production going from 3,000 to 5 or 6000 L/p/sq. ft.


Yes, if everything else is dialed in especially.


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yes, if everything else is dialed in especially.


exactly.. "I" would believe that if all other factors were "dialed in" for maximum benefits, that those extra lumens would definately make a significant difference.


----------



## lowelz (Aug 4, 2008)

Pothead420 If your dropping all that cash on your grow it might be worth picking up some Co2 I've read it can triple your harvest. I'm planning on doing it for my next grow I just invested too much in this one so I couldn't do it.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

lowelz said:
			
		

> Pothead420 If your dropping all that cash on your grow it might be worth picking up some Co2 I've read it can triple your harvest. I'm planning on doing it for my next grow I just invested too much in this one so I couldn't do it.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


It won't 'triple your grow' if the other requirements/needs aren't met.


----------



## lowelz (Aug 6, 2008)

Alright, so i've decided to paper bag them during the day and lay them out on screens at night because I know light can decrease the thc potency or whatever... 

What about handling the buds? I have to obviously move them around a lot throughout this process someone told me that might not be a good idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

> What about handling the buds? I have to obviously move them around a lot throughout this process someone told me that might not be a good idea. Any thoughts?





> Every time you rough them up, handle them, you damage, destroy, or knock the trichomes off.



THAT is what I was referring to, when I said handling, rotating, buds in the paper bags will damage them. "IMHO" it is not the 'best' method of drying for that reason.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, the trichome is the shape of a ball on a tee. Obviously the tee is very thin and brittle when dry so if theres this big ball structure on top of it it is very easy to destroy or knock the trichomes off. I hang to dry.


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

a dark closet with fans might be best.  i would get a small space heater put it on something other than carpet but on the floor.  (fire sux/heat rises) i would run two small fans to circulate air. Dont blow on the buds as they dry you will they may start to blow around and you could loose tricomes.  I would then build a shelf to lay the buds on.  to do that i would get some wood and screen build a little frame the same width and depth of the closet and put it about four feet above your heater/fan no closer.  you already cut down so you might not be able to do all of that but that is the way i would dry and any of those step will be better than what you will get with paper bags.   time to be super nice to your babies this is what you spent all this time to produce. Make it nice if you dont you will always regret it.

P.s i would also put the heater on a timer.


----------



## lowelz (Aug 22, 2008)

As of now I have about 80 grams dry. Not bad for only two plants indoor, I think. Thanks for all the suggestions on drying and curing. I'm gonna cure them for a couple more weeks, but right now they smoke good.


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

love the pics, but make sure the buds are dry before puttin them in mason jars!


----------

